# Wo Win10 Key kaufen?



## mooo11 (18. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Pc ist jetzt angekommen und wird am Samstag von einem der Hobbybastler hier aus dem Forum und mir zusammen gebaut.

Eine Frage aber noch, wo kann man gut und sicher einen Windows 10 Key kaufen?
Geht MMOGA?

lg


----------



## azzih (18. Januar 2017)

Also ich kann dir nur meine Erfahrungen sagen und die sind das meine 4 Windows10 Keys von Kinguin nach wie vor alle funktionieren. Gekostet haben die zwischen 24 und 30€ pro Stück.
Aber wenn du noch ne 2mm dicke Papphülle mit MS Logo drauf haben willst würde ich lieber zu der 90-110€ teuren Version im Laden greifen


----------



## Trash123 (18. Januar 2017)

Einen seriösen Händler bei eBay suchen und dort kaufen.


----------



## mooo11 (18. Januar 2017)

Wie findet man denn raus das er seriös ist?^^

und ich will den Key per Mail haben ,per Post würde zu lang dauern.

lg


----------



## azzih (18. Januar 2017)

Du kannst den Key hinterher zu MS zur Überprüfung schicken. Oder du freust dich einfach das er funktioniert.

Dass die günstigeren Keys alle aus Betrügerware stammen ist schlichtweg Schwachsinn bei der Menge an verkauften Keys. Da würde MS längst an ihren Sicherheitsrichtlinien feilen wenn das der Fall wäre. In andern Ländern ist Windows einfach billiger und da es kein Regionlock gibt, kannst du die halt billig erwerben.


----------



## spidermanx (18. Januar 2017)

Hallo 

wie du schon sagst bei mmoga.de  kannst du kaufen  oder hier kannst du auch kaufen    OSales-Software Shop | OSales-Software Shop  hier habe ich schon Win 7 gekauft bisher keine Probleme .

Lg


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Januar 2017)

mmoga kann man bedenkenlos nehmen, ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit denen. Mit Kinguin allerdings auch noch nicht.


----------



## airXgamer (18. Januar 2017)

Musst bei E-Bay halt einen Händler suchen der "E-Bay Garantie + Firmensitz in Deutschland + eventuell eigene Website + Bewertung zählt eigentlich nicht so + usw. hat). Firmenadresse checken.
Im Notfall hast du 10 bis 20 Euro verloren. Überleg ob es dir das Wert ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Januar 2017)

Ein Arbeitskollege hat sich hier die Win10 Pro Lizenz gekauft:
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 32/64Bit | bei Rakuten.de.

Für 10e konnte man ja den Versuch machen. Und was soll man sagen - MS sagt es ist ein Originalschlüssel und alles funktioniert. Ne ordentliche Rechnung gabs auch dazu.


----------



## AlexanderLu (18. Januar 2017)

Hi,

ich habe erst letzten Freitag mir eine neue Lizenz geholt.
Hier der Link.

MS Win-dows 10 Professional Pro DE 32 & 64 Bit OEM Product Key Produktschlussel  9783936122619 | eBay

3,92 €


----------



## mooo11 (19. Januar 2017)

Hat der Produktschlüssel für 3,92€ auch funktioniert?

Und das ist dann immer die Windows 10 Pro version bei den OEM`s ?


----------



## AlexanderLu (19. Januar 2017)

ist nicht mein erster bei dem Händler.


----------



## jphoerth (2. Februar 2017)

Alternativ kann man auch immer noch einen Windows 7 Key für Windows 10 benutzen. 
Vll hat man noch nen alten Rechner oder besorgt sich den Key günstig via Internet


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. Februar 2017)

Sicher 
windows 10- gefunden in Betriebssysteme | Hood.de
OEm ist eigentlich für Systemzusammenbau DEL oa
SB system builder in Deutschland eine besondere zustand diese werden gleich behandelt wie Vollversionen (retail)
microsoft Unterscheidet zwischen SB und OEM nicht
daher die liebe Telefon Aktivierung bei Hardwarewechsel.
ausgenommen sind keys die aus eine UEFI gelesen werden. betrifft nur neue fertig  PC bzw laptops ab 2012
Diese keys können nicht übertragen werden.
und da kommt das Gerücht auf Ebay und falsche keys . 
Die keys stammen oft aus alten laptops oder firmen PC uefi ausgelesen.
Im allgemeinen kann man sagen das gewerbliche reseller bei hood.de oder kinguin Echte neue keys verkaufen
bei kinguin können diese aus Asien stammen.
bisher funktionieren diese immer.
Windows 10 Professional OEM Key | Buy on Kinguin
Einen Windows keygen existiert nicht, es gibt einen loader (uefi)
davon rate ich ab weil solche loader auf das uefi zugreifen.


----------



## Bartmensch (15. Februar 2017)

Also ich hab gestern festgestellt, dass man nur einen offizielle Windows 7 Key braucht.
Hatte ein uraltes ACER Travelmate 5530G mit Vista x64 und habe mittels USB Bootstick Windows 10 Home x64 installiert.
Nach Eingabe des Win7 Keys während der Installation war das System nach Ende der Installation und Eingabe des WLAN Schlüssels bei MS aktiviert.
Also wer Windows 10 Keys nicht traut, kauft euch Window 7 Keys, die funktionieren auch noch. Allen Behauptungen MS zum Trotz...


----------



## pain474 (15. Februar 2017)

Bartmensch schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern festgestellt, dass man nur einen offizielle Windows 7 Key braucht.
> Hatte ein uraltes ACER Travelmate 5530G mit Vista x64 und habe mittels USB Bootstick Windows 10 Home x64 installiert.
> Nach Eingabe des Win7 Keys während der Installation war das System nach Ende der Installation und Eingabe des WLAN Schlüssels bei MS aktiviert.
> Also wer Windows 10 Keys nicht traut, kauft euch Window 7 Keys, die funktionieren auch noch. Allen Behauptungen MS zum Trotz...



Können das andere Personen hier noch bestätigen? Wundert mich etwas, da diese Aktion meine ich nur bis Ende Juli 2016 galt oder?
Wenn das noch funktioniert würde ich nämliche von Win 7 auf Win 10 stellen, wenn ich mir dieses oder nächstes Jahr einen neuen PC zusammenstelle.


----------



## Bartmensch (15. Februar 2017)

Ich hab das bei Computerbase schon mal angeschrieben.
Die Reaktionen waren zwiespältig. Bei einigen hat es geklappt, bei anderen nicht.
Mein Projekt jedenfalls scheint geklappt zu haben.
Hier zum Nachlesen: Windows 7 Lizenz auf Windows 10 forcieren - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Locher1 (29. Dezember 2017)

Also ich kann dir nur Windows 10 gunstig kaufen - Betriebssysteme | Office Produkte empfehlen. Hab da mein Betriebssysteme gekauft und ging alles reibungslos und schnell 

Key und Download erhältst du da auch per Mail oder wie ich per SMS.


----------



## Zvaljone (19. September 2018)

hallo,

ich habe deine Frage gelesen und möchte gerne meine Meinung dazu sagen, weil ich hoffe, dass ich dir mit meiner Antwort ein bisschen weiterhelfen kann. Hast du schon etwas für dich gefunden? Wenn nicht, dann habe ich ein paar gute Tipps für dich. 
Vor kurzer Zeit habe ich einen neuen Laptop gesucht. Ich habe in mehreren Shops nachgeschaut, aber konnte nichts Passendes für mich finden. Alles war zu teuer. Dann hat mir ein Freund gesagt, dass ich ein Laptop ohne Betriebssystem kaufen soll. Und ich habe es so gemacht. Aber dann brauchte ich ein Betriebssystem. Auf der Seite von Softwaregeek habe ich günstig Microsoft windows 10 Home mit einer Lizenz für nur 20 € gekauft. Schau mal da, bestimmt findest du etwas Passendes für dich auch. 
Viel gluck und liebe Grüße.


----------



## 9maddin9 (19. September 2018)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> mmoga kann man bedenkenlos nehmen, ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit denen. Mit Kinguin allerdings auch noch nicht.



Habe auch meine Lizenzen bei mmoga gekauft, hatte noch nie Probleme beim aktivieren. Die Win10Pro kostet bei mmoga ca. 15€.


----------



## -hightower (25. September 2018)

Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur positive Erfahrungen mit den 3-4€ eBay Keys gemacht.
Sind halt OEM Keys und eigentlich nicht für den Endverbraucher bestimmt, geklappt hats dennoch.


----------

